# Giant African Land Snail Question-am I in the right section..? Lol



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Anyway.

What's the best substrate.

I've been told:
Compost 
Orchid bark
Mud
Top soil
NOTHING!!

I'm planning on getting a couple (for 'pets' and to breed for live food) either tomorrow or next week and need to get the substrate sorted today of possible.

I've researched their diet, temps and what not, but substrate seems to be a bit of hit and miss issue.

Thanks


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> Anyway.
> 
> What's the best substrate.
> 
> ...


Yes you are in the right section hun. 

Personally I prefer to use coir, there are plenty of brands available so you have some room to be picky with it, my preference is the one sold by fertile fibre. I sometimes add rotting oak leaves into the substrate (giving them a check for bugs and/or soak in warm water then a rinse first) alongside some limestone flour (again, purely optional) and some woodlice to help keep the tank clean. 

Orchid bark I definitely would not recommend, the same with mud. Topsoil is ok as long as you ensure it has no contaminants and check it before adding the snails (sometimes random bits of debris like glass or wood have appeared in it), compost is ok as long again as you can ensure it has had absolutely nothing harmful added to it or near it that may have contaminated it. No substrate is not a good idea, snails like to burrow and require a decent level of humidity which the substrate helps to create and maintain. They also burrow to lay their eggs.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

MustLoveSnails said:


> Yes you are in the right section hun.
> 
> Personally I prefer to use coir, there are plenty of brands available so you have some room to be picky with it, my preference is the one sold by fertile fibre. I sometimes add rotting oak leaves into the substrate (giving them a check for bugs and/or soak in warm water then a rinse first) alongside some limestone flour (again, purely optional) and some woodlice to help keep the tank clean.
> 
> Orchid bark I definitely would not recommend, the same with mud. Topsoil is ok as long as you ensure it has no contaminants and check it before adding the snails (sometimes random bits of debris like glass or wood have appeared in it), compost is ok as long again as you can ensure it has had absolutely nothing harmful added to it or near it that may have contaminated it. No substrate is not a good idea, snails like to burrow and require a decent level of humidity which the substrate helps to create and maintain. They also burrow to lay their eggs.


Thank you!

I take it I can get the Coir? At specialised exotics shops? Or garden centres? Or am I better going online?
I can't wait!
I love snails!
Lol.


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

You can find coir blocks for varying prices in reptile shops, some garden centres, eBay or other shops online. It's sometimes sold as coco fibre but you are looking for a browny brick of expanding substrate that you put into warm water to expand. The large bales from fertile fibre are better value but unless you have a lot of storage space or tanks to use it in the small bricks are easier.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

I get the coco fibre bricks from Pets at home for around £2.70, also see my sig for a good snail care sheet. : victory:


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

MustLoveSnails said:


> You can find coir blocks for varying prices in reptile shops, some garden centres, eBay or other shops online. It's sometimes sold as coco fibre but you are looking for a browny brick of expanding substrate that you put into warm water to expand. The large bales from fertile fibre are better value but unless you have a lot of storage space or tanks to use it in the small bricks are easier.





Panthraz said:


> I get the coco fibre bricks from Pets at home for around £2.70, also see my sig for a good snail care sheet. : victory:


Thank guys


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

Panthraz said:


> I get the coco fibre bricks from Pets at home for around £2.70, also see my sig for a good snail care sheet. : victory:


Personally I wouldn't advise following that caresheet, its rather outdated and has a few inaccuracies about snail species size among other things. : victory:


----------

